

Ask HN: what are the two best technical decisions you made for your startup? - swah

Looking back on your startup and its progress so far, what are the two best technical decisions you've made? Did you know they would have such a dramatic impact?
======
bdfh42
1\. Tackle a hard problem : a) is interesting b) hard to follow

2\. Choose a technology stack that will work for our projected scale and that
we knew well (hint - may not be pop).

We are having fun and will (shortly) be delivering as much joy as we can
manage to our user community.

------
waivej
1\. Write our own profiling code: Lots of conventional wisdom doesn't stand up
to running your own tests.

2\. Use XML/XSL for a rendering/template engine: After 10 years, it is the
cleanest and largest part of the code base.

------
rman666
1\. To use Emacs

2\. To use Vi

Or was it the other way around? I can't remember.

